
How new Xeon-E series CPUs could boost performance of legacy business apps - rbanffy
https://www.techrepublic.com/article/how-intels-new-xeon-e-series-cpus-could-boost-performance-of-legacy-business-apps/?ftag=COS-05-10aaa0g&utm_campaign=trueAnthem:+New+Content+(Feed)&utm_content=5b4753a8bb37bf000735f55b&utm_medium=trueAnthem&utm_source=twitter
======
bitcharmer
This link doesn't work for me.

